# alegrarse de / alegrar



## Pitt

Hola a todos:

Quisiera saber si ambas frases son correctas:

1. Me *alegro de* que hayas venido.
2. Me *alegra* que hayas venido.

¡Muchas gracias!
Pitt


----------



## FJaviD

Totalmente correctas...

Por si tienes alguna duda más acerca del uso de preposición con el verbo "alegrar(se)", te dejo este fragmento extraido del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

*alegrar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ‘causar alegría’, es verbo de «afección psíquica» y, por ello, dependiendo de distintos factores (→ leísmo, 4a), el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto: _«Freddy los alegraba mucho con sus ocurrencias»_ (Vergés _Cenizas _[R. Dom. 1980]); _«También le alegró que el dormitorio volviera a ser común»_ (Pitol _Vida_ [Méx. 1991]). Lo que motiva la alegría es, en esta construcción, el sujeto gramatical, por lo que no debe ir precedido de preposición: _Le_ _alegra que hayas venido,_ no _Le alegra de que hayas venido _(→ dequeísmo, 1a)_._
*2. *Como pronominal (_alegrarse_), significa ‘sentir alegría’ y se construye con un complemento introducido por _de:_ _Se alegra de que hayas decidido venir; _no se debe, en este caso, suprimir la preposición (→ queísmo, 1a): _Se alegra que hayas decidido venir._


Un saludo, Pitt!


----------



## rocio13

Las dos son correctas. La segunda es un poco más formal.


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas! En este contexto quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto:

1. Me [morfema verbal] alegro de que hayas venido.
2. Me [complemento directo] alegra que hayas venido [sujeto].

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por las respuestas! En este contexto quisiera saber si mi análisis es correcto:
> 
> 1. Me [morfema verbal] alegro de que hayas venido.
> 2. Me [complemento *in*directo] alegra que hayas venido [sujeto].
> 
> Saludos,
> Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Otra vez el ejemplo:

Me alegra que hayas venido. 

A mi entender ME es un complemento directo, ya que _alegrar_ es un verbo transitivo. 

*alegrar**1**.*
(De _alegre_).
*1. *tr. Causar alegría.

Pitt


----------



## mhp

*alegrar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ‘causar alegría’, es verbo de «afección psíquica» y, por ello, dependiendo de distintos factores (→ leísmo, 4a), el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto: _«Freddy los alegraba mucho con sus ocurrencias»_ (Vergés _Cenizas _[R. Dom. 1980]); _«También le alegró que el dormitorio volviera a ser común»_ (Pitol _Vida_ [Méx. 1991]). Lo que motiva la alegría es, en esta construcción, el sujeto gramatical, por lo que no debe ir precedido de preposición: _Le_ _alegra que hayas venido,_ no _Le alegra de que hayas venido _(→ dequeísmo, 1a)_.
__Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> *alegrar(se)*. *1. *Cuando significa ‘causar alegría’, es verbo de «afección psíquica» y, por ello, dependiendo de distintos factores (→ leísmo, 4a), el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto: _«Freddy los alegraba mucho con sus ocurrencias»_ (Vergés _Cenizas _[R. Dom. 1980]); _«También le alegró que el dormitorio volviera a ser común»_ (Pitol _Vida_ [Méx. 1991]). Lo que motiva la alegría es, en esta construcción, el sujeto gramatical, por lo que no debe ir precedido de preposición: _Le_ _alegra que hayas venido,_ no _Le alegra de que hayas venido _(→ dequeísmo, 1a)_.
> __Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Jejeje, qué tiquismiquis nos ponemos todos, ¿eh?

Efectivamente, lo normal (salvo en Perú) es decir: A ella _le_ alegra que hayas venido. Desde ese punto de vista es un CI. En tal caso, entiendo que alegrar no es transitivo.

Un saludo,

Pedro.


----------



## NewdestinyX

The most pertinent phrase from the DPD is:

"_..el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto:_"

There are no intransitive entries in the DRAE for 'alegrar' - only transitive or prnl entries. But it's easy to see how both syntactical roles could be seen for the complemento de persona.

Alegrarle a alguien = traerle alegría a alguien. (CI)
Alegrar una persona = hacer que alguien sienta alegría. (CD)

Both interpretations seem very practical to me.

I don't think it has anything to do with leísmo - in the examples with 'le'.

Un saludo,
Grant


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> The most pertinent phrase from the DPD is:
> 
> "_..el complemento de persona puede interpretarse como directo o como indirecto:_"
> 
> There are no intransitive entries in the DRAE for 'alegrar' - only transitive or prnl entries. But it's easy to see how both syntactical roles could be seen for the complemento de persona.
> 
> Alegrarle a alguien = traerle alegría a alguien. (CI)
> Alegrar una persona = hacer que alguien sienta alegría. (CD)
> 
> Both interpretations seem very practical to me.
> 
> I don't think it has anything to do with leísmo - in the examples with 'le'.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Grant


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El uso de LE no es un leísmo real (es un leísmo aparente).  En realidad se trata de una construcción intransitiva.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. El uso de LE no es un leísmo real (es un leísmo aparente).  En realidad se trata de una construcción intransitiva.



Pues.. sigo sin estar convencido de que hay intransitividad en 'alegrar'. Ten en cuenta que la única situación donde aparecería 'le' como CI, es con 'alegrar' y no con 'alegrarse'. Por favor -- explícame cómo «me/le/te alegra que» es una construcción intransitiva.

Chao,
Grant


----------



## FJaviD

NewdestinyX said:


> Pues.. sigo sin estar convencido de que hay intransitividad en 'alegrar'. Ten en cuenta que la única situación donde aparecería 'le' como CI, es con 'alegrar' y no con 'alegrarse'. Por favor -- explícame cómo «me/le/te alegra que» es una construcción intransitiva.
> 
> Chao,
> Grant


 
En este caso "alegrar" funciona igual que el verbo "gustar". Efectivamente en la frase:

"A mi me alegra verte"

"A mí" nos suena como el paciente natural, el que recibe la acción pero creo que resulta más práctico considerarlo como CI. Aunque ya sabemos que la siguiente razón que os daré no es quizás la más definitiva, el cambio a voz pasiva con "me" como sujeto resultaría verdaderamente imposible:

Soy alegrado por verte 

¡¡Un saludo a todos, chicos!!


----------



## NewdestinyX

FJaviD said:


> En este caso "alegrar" funciona igual que el verbo "gustar". Efectivamente en la frase:
> 
> "A mi me alegra verte"
> 
> "A mí" nos suena como el paciente natural, el que recibe la acción pero creo que resulta más práctico considerarlo como CI. Aunque ya sabemos que la siguiente razón que os daré no es quizás la más definitiva, el cambio a voz pasiva con "me" como sujeto resultaría verdaderamente imposible:
> 
> Soy alegrado por verte



Coincido completamente contigo. ¿Pero opinas que alegrar es 'intransitivo' en tal caso?


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

NewdestinyX said:


> Coincido completamente contigo. ¿Pero opinas que alegrar es 'intransitivo' en tal caso?


It seems that when the subject is not considered as the direct agent of the action LE is used instead of LO/LA, so intransitivity would be a plausible option here...


----------



## Pitt

He sacado este ejemplo del diccionarioweb.org:

*alegrar *
*1.* 
verbo transitivo 

causar alegría 
to make happy, make glad, cheer up 
la fiesta me alegró mucho 
the party cheered me up 

Pero según el DPD ambas interpretaciones son posibles:

Uso transitivo:
La fiesta me [C.D.] alegró mucho.

Uso intransitivo:
La fiesta me [C.D.] alegró mucho.

Saludo,
Pitt


----------



## NewdestinyX

Pitt said:


> He sacado este ejemplo del diccionarioweb.org:
> 
> *alegrar *
> *1.*
> verbo transitivo
> 
> causar alegría
> to make happy, make glad, cheer up
> la fiesta me alegró mucho
> the party cheered me up
> 
> Pero según el DPD ambas interpretaciones son posibles:
> 
> Uso transitivo:
> La fiesta me [C.D.] alegró mucho.
> 
> Uso intransitivo:
> La fiesta me [C.D.] [C.I.] alegró mucho.
> 
> Saludo,
> Pitt



Not exactly, Pitt. And maybe you just made an error in writing there.. But what the DPD is saying is that the 'me' there could be CI or CD. And where does the DPD state that, when there's a CI, that the verb is 'intransitive'?



			
				Pedro said:
			
		

> It seems that when the subject is not considered as the direct agent of the action LE is used instead of LO/LA, so intransitivity would be a plausible option here...



Yes -- I guess so.. But 'gustar' has intransitive definitions listed. Alegrar does not. This is another situation where the DPD and DRAE are at odds with each other. I SO hate when that happens.. 

Grant


----------



## afterlife

NewdestinyX said:


> Not exactly, Pitt. And maybe you just made an error in writing there.. But what the DPD is saying is that the 'me' there could be CI or CD. And where does the DPD state that, when there's a CI, that the verb is 'intransitive'?
> Yes -- I guess so.. But 'gustar' has intransitive definitions listed. Alegrar does not. *This is another situation where the DPD and DRAE are at odds with each other. I SO hate when that happens*.


 
Prior to the publication of the new RAE grammar, the DPD has the last word on Spanish grammar issues.
This is what it says about 'los verbos de afección psíquica' such as _alegrar_:

*a)*Los verbos llamados de «afección psíquica» —los que designan procesos que afectan al ánimo o producen acciones o reacciones emotivas, como _afectar, asustar, asombrar, convencer, divertir, impresionar, molestar, ofender, perjudicar, preocupar, _etc.—, dependiendo de distintos factores, admiten el uso de los pronombres de acusativo —_lo(s)_, _la(s)_— y de los pronombres de dativo —_le(s)_—. La elección de unos u otros depende básicamente de si el sujeto es o no agente activo de la acción y del grado de voluntariedad que tiene o se le atribuye con respecto a la acción designada por el verbo: si el sujeto es animado y se concibe como agente de la acción, el complemento verbal suele considerarse directo y se usan los pronombres de acusativo (_A mi madre la asombro cuando como mucho_); si el sujeto es inanimado o es una oración y, por tanto, no puede ser concebido como agente directo de la acción, el complemento se considera indirecto y se usan los pronombres de dativo (_A mi madre le asombra mi apetito_). Por otro lado, con sujetos animados puede darse también esta alternancia, dependiendo de si la acción denotada por el verbo es realizada voluntariamente o no por el sujeto: _Su padre, que se había disfrazado, lo asustó _(le dio un susto a propósito) / _Su padre, que se había disfrazado, le asustó_ (el susto es involuntario; lo causa el hecho de ir disfrazado). Con sujetos no animados influyen también otros factores; por ejemplo, cuando el sujeto va antepuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento directo (_Mi actitud lo decepcionó)_, mientras que, cuando el sujeto va pospuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento indirecto (_Nunca le decepciona mi actitud)_. La distribución antes señalada se documenta en zonas no leístas tanto españolas como americanas: _«Su hermano lo escandalizó»_ (Alviz _Son_ [Esp. 1982]); _«A mi madre le escandalizaba que dijera aquellas blasfemias»_ (Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); _«Agarra a una mujer que baila, la asusta y luego se revuelca con el pintor encima de la barra del bar» _(Paranaguá _Ripstein_ [Méx. 1997]); _«De pronto le asustó morir»_ (Pitol _Juegos_ [Méx. 1982]). En el Perú y en los países del Cono Sur se usan de modo casi exclusivo con estos verbos las formas propias del complemento directo: _«La entrevista lo disgustaba»_ (VLlosa _Ciudad_ [Perú 1962]); _«Ese pensamiento lo preocupa»_ (Guido _Incendio_ [Arg. 1964]); _«A Max siempre lo asombraban estas pequeñas cosmogonías»_ (Contreras _Nadador_ [Chile 1995]).


----------



## NewdestinyX

afterlife said:


> Prior to the publication of the new RAE grammar, the DPD has the last word on Spanish grammar issues.
> This is what it says about 'los verbos de afección psíquica' such as _alegrar_:
> 
> *a)*Los verbos llamados de «afección psíquica» —los que designan procesos que afectan al ánimo o producen acciones o reacciones emotivas, como _afectar, asustar, asombrar, convencer, divertir, impresionar, molestar, ofender, perjudicar, preocupar, _etc.—, dependiendo de distintos factores, admiten el uso de los pronombres de acusativo —_lo(s)_, _la(s)_— y de los pronombres de dativo —_le(s)_—. La elección de unos u otros depende básicamente de si el sujeto es o no agente activo de la acción y del grado de voluntariedad que tiene o se le atribuye con respecto a la acción designada por el verbo: si el sujeto es animado y se concibe como agente de la acción, el complemento verbal suele considerarse directo y se usan los pronombres de acusativo (_A mi madre la asombro cuando como mucho_); si el sujeto es inanimado o es una oración y, por tanto, no puede ser concebido como agente directo de la acción, el complemento se considera indirecto y se usan los pronombres de dativo (_A mi madre le asombra mi apetito_). Por otro lado, con sujetos animados puede darse también esta alternancia, dependiendo de si la acción denotada por el verbo es realizada voluntariamente o no por el sujeto: _Su padre, que se había disfrazado, lo asustó _(le dio un susto a propósito) / _Su padre, que se había disfrazado, le asustó_ (el susto es involuntario; lo causa el hecho de ir disfrazado). Con sujetos no animados influyen también otros factores; por ejemplo, cuando el sujeto va antepuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento directo (_Mi actitud lo decepcionó)_, mientras que, cuando el sujeto va pospuesto, es más frecuente el uso del pronombre de complemento indirecto (_Nunca le decepciona mi actitud)_. La distribución antes señalada se documenta en zonas no leístas tanto españolas como americanas: _«Su hermano lo escandalizó»_ (Alviz _Son_ [Esp. 1982]); _«A mi madre le escandalizaba que dijera aquellas blasfemias»_ (Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); _«Agarra a una mujer que baila, la asusta y luego se revuelca con el pintor encima de la barra del bar» _(Paranaguá _Ripstein_ [Méx. 1997]); _«De pronto le asustó morir»_ (Pitol _Juegos_ [Méx. 1982]). En el Perú y en los países del Cono Sur se usan de modo casi exclusivo con estos verbos las formas propias del complemento directo: _«La entrevista lo disgustaba»_ (VLlosa _Ciudad_ [Perú 1962]); _«Ese pensamiento lo preocupa»_ (Guido _Incendio_ [Arg. 1964]); _«A Max siempre lo asombraban estas pequeñas cosmogonías»_ (Contreras _Nadador_ [Chile 1995]).


Yes, I agree. But the DRAE cannot be ignored. And in none of the sources that have been submitted so far has there been any mention of the verb changing from transitive to intransitive when a CI is used. That's been my only argument so far. Is the new grammar of the RAE published and available yet? It wasn't as of 8 months ago. 

Grant


----------



## afterlife

NewdestinyX said:


> Yes, I agree. But the DRAE cannot be ignored. And in none of the sources that have been submitted so far has there been any mention of the verb changing from transitive to intransitive when a CI is used. That's been my only argument so far. Is the new grammar of the RAE published and available yet? It wasn't as of 8 months ago.


 
OK.  I got you. 
As far as I know the grammar hasn't come out yet.

In all those examples where a CI pronoun is used, there is absolutely no room for a CD.  Therefore, I infer that _alegrar_ is acting as an intransitive verb. However, I admit that none of our sources has explicitly stated that this is the case.


----------



## NewdestinyX

afterlife said:


> OK.  I got you.
> As far as I know the grammar hasn't come out yet.
> 
> In all those examples where a CI pronoun is used, there is absolutely no room for a CD.  Therefore, I infer that _alegrar_ is acting as an intransitive verb. However, I admit that none of our sources has explicitly stated that this is the case.



Yeah that's the key. Those usages with the CI cannot take a CD -- only conclusion: intransitive. Just like 'gustarle' y 'parecerle'. I guess this is so obvious to the Spanish native mind that the RAE didn't even feek it necessary to list as a definition.

Thanks,
Grant


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

afterlife said:


> OK.  I got you.
> As far as I know the grammar hasn't come out yet.
> 
> In all those examples where a CI pronoun is used, there is absolutely no room for a CD.  Therefore, I infer that _alegrar_ is acting as an intransitive verb. However, I admit that none of our sources has explicitly stated that this is the case.


.


NewdestinyX said:


> Yeah that's the key. Those usages with the CI cannot take a CD -- only conclusion: intransitive. Just like 'gustarle' y 'parecerle'. I guess this is so obvious to the Spanish native mind that the RAE didn't even feek it necessary to list as a definition.
> 
> Thanks,
> Grant


.


----------



## Pitt

NewdestinyX said:


> Not exactly, Pitt. And maybe you just made an error in writing there.. But what the DPD is saying is that the 'me' there could be CI or CD. And where does the DPD state that, when there's a CI, that the verb is 'intransitive'?


 
Thanks for the correction!

Once again the example:

La fiesta me [C.I.] alegró mucho.

There is no direct object. Therefore the verb _alegrar _in this case is intransitive, isn't it?

Pitt


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> There is no direct object. Therefore ...


 If you read what afterlife quoted from the DPD, you’ll see that the choice of pronoun depends on the subject. If the subject performs a purposeful act of making someone happy, then a direct object pronoun is used; otherwise, an indirect object pronoun is used:

  La fiesta le alegró mucho a María.
  Juan la alegró mucho haciendo magia.


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> If you read what afterlife quoted from the DPD, you’ll see that the choice of pronoun depends on the subject. If the subject performs a purposeful act of making someone happy, then a direct object pronoun is used; otherwise, an indirect object pronoun is used:
> 
> La fiesta le alegró mucho a María.
> Juan la alegró mucho haciendo magia.


 
¡Muchas gracias por la aclaración con los ejemplos!

Sujeto es una cosa: complemento indirecto
La fiesta le [C.I.] alegró mucho a María [C.I.].

Sujeto es una persona: complemento directo
Juan la [C.D.] alegró mucho haciendo magia.

Pitt


----------



## 3bien

Entonces....

Estaba triste y me (CD) ha alegrado tu carta, (ahora estoy contento). 

Me (CI) alegra mucho recibir de vez en cuando tus noticias.

¿¿??


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> If you read what afterlife quoted from the DPD, you’ll see that the choice of pronoun depends on the subject. If the subject performs a purposeful act of making someone happy, then a direct object pronoun is used; otherwise, an indirect object pronoun is used:
> 
> La fiesta le alegró mucho a María.
> Juan la alegró mucho haciendo magia.



Not sure it's that simple. In both of your sentences either interpretation of the roles could be understood. Both examples could be seen as making a purposeful act or not.

Is it just 'animate' versus 'inanimate' as Pitt suggests? Somehow that seems oversimplified too. The DPD's explanation doesn't close the loop for me -- it just creates more questions.

Grant


----------



## NewdestinyX

mhp said:


> Just to make sure we are on the same page: In these sentences, who or what is the subject that makes an intentional effort?



Ah -- purposeful and 'intentional' are two very different things in the English language, my good colleague.. ;-) Now if you
mean _intentional_ - only animate things can do something intentionally.

So you are saying that it's the animateness versus inanimateness that's the issue. Agreed?
Animate subject = alegrar una persona
Inanimate subject = alegrarle a alguien

Is it just that simple?

My students will LOVE this -if so.. 

Grant


----------

